# What is it?



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Mkay, I was told to post this in here to get a concrete answer, so here goes...

We took a trip down to Shark Aquarium to see what the new store looked like and decided that it was time to try one. Since we've never owned P's before we didn't want to spend a lot of money and I really don't like the shoaling types, so we decided on this guy because he wasn't too small and had a nice price tag. Like I said, the tank had a label that said "BR?" and was priced at $19.99. An awkward situation ensued which lead us to believe that the fish wasn't supposed to be sold for that price. Does anyone have any ideas what this guy is? It's about 3" long not including tail.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BR probably = Brazil. As for species, sort of looks like S. sanchezi, but is not from that locality (at least not reported yet).


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I lightened the photo more. probably S. rhombeus.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey there,

WOW, cool specimen. Looks like a "compressus-type" Serrasalmus species to me. There are a few valid species within the compressus group but I am unsure which yours is. One thing for sure is that I do NOT think it's a Rhombeus.

I would also assume that "BR" is short for Brazil thus indicating that the fish was collected and therefore imprted from there. Beware though, those designations mean nothing coming from most pet shops although George is pretty particular about that stuff so thus is a very trustworthy seller.

Well, in short, nice fish and it's probably of the compressus group although without the specimen in front of me I hesitate to attach a species name to it.

Cheers,


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Here's a few more pictures:


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

One thing I will say is that the tank was labeled "BR?" so there was a definate question as to wheather the "BR" part was correct.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I see kind of a stiping pattern, so I am going to guess that it is S. Compressus.

Joe


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> B. Scott Posted on Jun 16 2004, 05:03 PM
> Hey there,
> 
> WOW, cool specimen. Looks like a "compressus-type" Serrasalmus species to me.


Agree, the last photos show the "bars".


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > B. Scott Posted on Jun 16 2004, 05:03 PM
> > Hey there,
> >
> > WOW, cool specimen. Looks like a "compressus-type" Serrasalmus species to me.
> ...


 You taught me well master!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

are the "bars' you speak of actually elongated spots or are they rows of spots.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

wow. they have those at a lfs near me









if its a compressus I gotta get one


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Elongated spots is loose term for Stripes or Bars.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Elongated spots is loose term for Stripes or Bars.


 ahhhh yes, thanks frank


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

If these were from peru what would you guess? They look like the ones george got in from peru with his rhomb's.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Don't like to guess. I'd have to see photo in order to see what you are asking.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Here's an updated pic:








Sorry for the crappy pic...the damn Pacu that he's in with kept freaking out from the light and stirring up the bottom. That's the best I could do for now.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Very likely S. compressus. To bad you don't know the exact collection point.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

my atluvie looks a lot alike.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes they do, which is why collection point is required for positive ID. Both S. altuvei and S. compressus are difficult fish to separate just by looking at them and even harder by photo.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

ohh ok.
thanks for da info.


----------

